# Toni look what you started....



## greggas (Oct 15, 2010)

I just  received my new Penn State catalog in today's mail and see that they are now offering polymer clay pen blanks.  

Not yours Toni, but I think you should get a cut.

Interesting to see how often this site is often the R & D for some of the suppliers.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you kidding me?  

No Pics on the website yet...  Can anyone scan the catalog?  I'm curious on what these look like.  I doubt there's anywhere near as nice as what Toni does.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Oct 15, 2010)

No Toni's are much better, but the Penn state ones will impress alot of people.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

They are on the site but no pics...they are made by... "Designed and handmade by polymer clay artist Susan Fleisher - one of the  most accomplished and creative artisans in her field. Her designs are  created using ancient caning techniques."

I will buy Toni's when I decide to move to the dark side


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Knowing what I do about PC, there is no way I'd buy a blank from a catalog. There's just to much individuality in the blanks to not see the exact blanks you would be receiving.


----------



## Toni (Oct 15, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> They are on the site but no pics...they are made by... "Designed and handmade by polymer clay artist Susan Fleisher - one of the  most accomplished and creative artisans in her field. Her designs are  created using ancient caning techniques."
> 
> I will buy Toni's when I decide to move to the dark side



I have never herd of her.  Goggled her name still nothing looked familiar I dont know the artist. 

I certainly never dreamed I would be doing this not to mention seeing another PC artist.  Oh well as they say copying is the greatest form of flattery 

Thank you for your support!!


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 15, 2010)

To me there is only one PC Goddess


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

Toni said:


> witz1976 said:
> 
> 
> > They are on the site but no pics...they are made by... "Designed and handmade by polymer clay artist Susan Fleisher - one of the  most accomplished and creative artisans in her field. Her designs are  created using ancient caning techniques."
> ...


Took me a minute to find her. It's Sue (Susan) Fleischer. Witz left out the "c".


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm eager to see these pictures, because looking at her website, I'm not impressed.  At all.

http://www.casual-elegance.com/index.html

We have far better PC artists here, from what I can tell...


----------



## Padre (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know how I'd feel if I were Toni (which I'm not, so there, she's much younger and much better looking and has a lot more hair than I do!).

I have been on this site for a little under a year now, and I've learned a LOT from everyone.  Yet, this isn't the first time I've read about someone on this site having an idea and then having it copied by the "big folks."  Curtis, Jon, Bruce and Barry come to mind along with others.

*THIS IS NOT ABOUT COPYRIGHT SO PLEASE DON'T GO THERE!!!* 

My question is: Toni, or Curtis, or Jon, or Bruce or Barry or whoever, were they ever approached by any of the "big names" to make their pen blanks for them?  If not, why not?  I know Ed and Dawn are VERY good at supporting other IAP members and featuring their blanks, and they are getting pretty big themselves, so why can't PSI and others?

Just wondering.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 15, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Toni said:
> 
> 
> > witz1976 said:
> ...




Not me, PSI did...all I did was cut & paste the quote.


----------



## toddlajoie (Oct 15, 2010)

I think there's a difference between artistry and mass production. I personally love the individuality and creativity that goes into each of Toni's items. As has been said in the other threads on the wood/acrylic blanks, the catalogs are looking for consistency and volume, both of which can be the death of the creative process. I can't, nor would, speak for Toni, but the last thing I would want to do is sit and crank out 75-100 completely identical pieces. I'm sure some people wouldn't mind.

And with all the thought and creativity that goes into Toni's blanks, I'm sure $19.95 retail would be an insult.


----------



## greggas (Oct 15, 2010)

*"Her designs are created using ancient caning techniques"*


Does this mean the Egyptians had toaster ovens?:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 15, 2010)

greggas said:


> *"Her designs are created using ancient caning techniques"*
> :biggrin:




Perhaps she flogs her clay in the public square??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 15, 2010)

They have pictures in the new catalog , they aren't very impressive . A few that kinda look like Toni's Kali blanks but no where near as intricate and a flowers blank that is very blah , nothing like Toni's Miliflori (sp?) blanks . Don't worry Toni , you still rule the dark side !!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

One thing guys. No one has said that Toni (not even her) came up with PC pens. There were several half-success attempts here on IAP before she came along and there is a member of the PMG that did them several years ago using canes. So let's not get into that conversation.

AS I said in my first post, I wouldn't want to buy something like this site unseen, I'd want to see the specific blank I'm buying for something like this, regardless of artist.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 15, 2010)

People have been making polymer pens for a while so I don't think they stole an idea.  None of them up to this point have been as nice as Toni's are when it comes to canework.  She has raised the game and no one can mass produce a blank with that quality.

It is very interesting that Penn State has caught onto the "Polymer Boom".  Over the last year or so Polymer has become a hot topic (more so then in the past) so it is interesting to see how the big boys monitor the activity!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 15, 2010)

We should all come up with a really ridiculous idea and fake a bunch of hype here on the forum. Then see how long it takes for it to reach one of the "BIG GUYS". Like casting cat crap, I know that's been done before. Let's see if we can get PSI or CSUSA to sell cat poo blanks!!!
Oh, and I mean no offense to the guy who did cast the cat turd.  I can't remember who it was at the moment, but I was just using it as an example...


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't worry about it Toni...it won't affect you in the slightest bit.  They will sell tons of them, only because they are known throughout a larger market.  People here will mostly purchase from you, not because of your good looks, charm and great personality, but because you produce true quality, and continue to put that over quantity.  That quality will always win in the end.  It takes years, but eventually many of the people that don't know you, word of mouth will spread, and because people aren't stupid, you'll end up with more customers and she'll end up with more complaints.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 16, 2010)

Keep looking forward Toni you don't need too look back in our eyes your work is the best.:biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Oct 16, 2010)

creativewriting said:


> People have been making polymer pens for a while so I don't think they stole an idea.  None of them up to this point have been as nice as Toni's are when it comes to canework.  She has raised the game and no one can mass produce a blank with that quality.
> 
> It is very interesting that Penn State has caught onto the "Polymer Boom".  Over the last year or so Polymer has become a hot topic (more so then in the past) so it is interesting to see how the big boys monitor the activity!




Keith

I know that Toni was not the first to put PC on a tube.  My point in the original post , besides the general FYI, was that IMHO Penn State selling these resulted from the buzz ( and sales success) Toni created on this site


----------



## Gregf (Oct 16, 2010)

People, including me, were making polymer clay pens 12 or so years ago.   Toni's canes are as nice as I have ever seen.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 16, 2010)

Gee, you're not going to complain about someone copying your idea and profiting from it?  You are a nice person!


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 16, 2010)

Just got my latest PSI catalogue, the PC blanks in it have no pazzaz.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 16, 2010)

Toni Who?

Just kidding don't shoot!

There is such a huge difference between the work, heart and soul in an artists creation and mass produced items. I'm just glad I got to buy one of your pens before you realized what a treasure they really are.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 22, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Like casting cat crap, I know that's been done before. Let's see if we can get PSI or CSUSA to sell cat poo blanks!!!
> Oh, and I mean no offense to the guy who did cast the cat turd. I can't remember who it was at the moment, but I was just using it as an example...


 
That would be me!  I will GLADLY give up the idea to anyone brave enough to do it in mass production.  That would be on smelly factory!!!!


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 22, 2010)

Padre said:


> My question is: Toni, or Curtis, or Jon, or Bruce or Barry or whoever, were they ever approached by any of the "big names" to make their pen blanks for them?  If not, why not?  I know Ed and Dawn are VERY good at supporting other IAP members and featuring their blanks, and they are getting pretty big themselves, so why can't PSI and others?
> 
> Just wondering.


I think that we are looking at it from the wrong direction.  It's very likely that people are approaching PSI with these products, not the other way around.


----------



## Seer (Oct 22, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Like casting cat crap, I know that's been done before. Let's see if we can get PSI or CSUSA to sell cat poo blanks!!!
> ...


 
They would probably turn out some really crappy blanks also :biggrin:


----------



## 1nfinity (Oct 22, 2010)

Seer said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > glycerine said:
> ...



Actually, some think those cat poo blanks are the "cat's meow".


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 23, 2010)

If anyone wishes for some "raw material" for the kitty blanks, I have a good supply.  Only cost is postage and a carrier.  I thing sending poo through the mail is considered bad manners!:tongue:
Charles


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Toni said:


> witz1976 said:
> 
> 
> > They are on the site but no pics...they are made by... "Designed and handmade by polymer clay artist Susan Fleisher - one of the  most accomplished and creative artisans in her field. Her designs are  created using ancient caning techniques."
> ...



Toni:
If the make a POOR copy of your work, is that STILL flattery? Or simply, just a knock off?

I know how Louis Vitton handbag makers would answer. I would love you take on this.

The pictures in the PSI catalog, IMHO, are not quality products, and are a hindrance to real artists.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 24, 2010)

PenMan1 said:
			
		

> Toni:
> If the make a POOR copy of your work, is that STILL flattery? Or simply, just a knock off?
> 
> I know how Louis Vitton handbag makers would answer. I would love you take on this.
> ...



Andy ( and others)... 

Toni has given her reply.   I think we need to let this topic go.. I am tempted to lock it but wont yet. 

Calling the artist selling through psi not an artist isnt nice or true.  I love Tonis work as much as the next person, but just because you might feel she is the best doesn't mean to degrade any others.   There is other polymer artists here and some of them predate Toni posting here by years.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, Andrew! My bad. I should NEVER have made my comment in a public forum. I am sorry to my lack of decorum. This forum deserters better than my last snide and very opinionated comment.

I'll refrain in the future.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Additionally, I never meant to imply that Toni was the only PC artist here and for the record, all of the PC work I have seen here has been excellent.

I made a stupid comment and should have hit the delete key!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 24, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Sorry, Andrew! My bad. I should NEVER have made my comment in a public forum. I am sorry to my lack of decorum. This forum deserters better than my last snide and very opinionated comment.
> 
> I'll refrain in the future.



Thanks Andy, but that's Dean...

If you have trouble keeping us straight, I'm the good looking one, he's the one hiding behind the mask! :biggrin: 

Andrew


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alright....ANDREW
Isn't it like "entrapment" to bait a guy having a bad day into making back-to-back stupid comments.

AND all you moderators look the same to me 

Sorry for the SECOND mistake in the same thread. As I said in another post, I've been the bug-not the windshield, all day.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Toni can stand the competition*

I don't do PC but from what I've seen -- Toni can stand up to any competition that's likely to come along.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 24, 2010)

I know that bit has already been said but Toni does some of the best PC work,  Also mass produced is almost always synonymous with lower quality. There is no way that something can be as good than something that is handcrafted and unique. I will fully support IAP members before I do other artist and vendors. I am not impressed with the PSI PC blanks but I am sure that there will be buyers.


----------

